

Ask HN:  PythonHackers.com Valid idea?  - bcambel
http://pythonhackers.com

======
fishpi
As it stands, the description is quite vague. It might be better to increase
the focus on what you feel is the unique selling point of this community, and
de-emphasise the stuff that you can do in lots of other places (e.g. share
code).

Also, you have a couple of typos and grammar errors on the front page. This
isn't a big deal, but it detracts from the feel of a serious project. I'm at
work, but if I find time later I'll send you a pull request with some
corrections.

~~~
bcambel
thanks for the pull request..

------
tunato
Hi Bahadir,

Why don't you start with a forum template (ready framworks) and if everything
goes well, you might try to implement it from scratch and change the design
and add more components??

Tuna

------
kalyan02
While I appreciate the initiative, I dislike being asked for feedback for a
closed product in an open forum. There is nothing to do on the site other than
subscribe with twitter/email.

~~~
bcambel
why do you think the product is closed ? there is no product yet.. Rather than
spending months of hard work, I am asking if people need this or not. Then I
will build it.

~~~
kalyan02
I guess, I misinterpreted. Its a pretty good idea. I wonder if there are any
existing forums/groups already out there.

------
bcambel
Any feedback guys ?

